# Can I change jobs without my current employer's permission?



## tjb45 (Mar 8, 2011)

I am an expat from USA. I can make nearly double my current salary at another employer in Abu Dhabi. Is it permissible to switch employers in Dubia? Do I need my employer's permission if I wish to work for another company? If my current employer will not approve, do I actually have to go all the way back to the USA & then return? Please tell me that this is not necessary?


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

If you have spent more than a year, then you have to resign and either make visa transfer (where you don't have to move out side UAE), and in this case your employee will know where you are going to... the other option is resign and cancel your visa and apply for another visa... in this case you must leave the country to get a new visa again, or I think you can pay more to get it in UAE (like I did)... I have no idea about the labor stuff as I'm not included.


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If you leave within the first year or before the end of your contract, you will get a one year work ban. Doesn't matter if you leave the country and come back, the ban will still apply.
Unless you work in a Free Zone - in that case you can change jobs.


----------



## tjb45 (Mar 8, 2011)

wandabug said:


> If you leave within the first year or before the end of your contract, you will get a one year work ban. Doesn't matter if you leave the country and come back, the ban will still apply.
> Unless you work in a Free Zone - in that case you can change jobs.


So, if I have a one year contract, and complete it, I can switch to another company after that? I heard that the existing employer can stop a worker from changing companies. I guess that is only if the worker tries to change jobs before the completion of their contract, right?


----------



## The Ace (Feb 21, 2011)

It makes a difference where your employer is located and the terms of your employer (see your contract). The rule of thumb that if your employer is a freezone company then you have more flexibility, if not a FZ, without your employers consent you need to have completed 12 months.

Cheers,
Sam Hammadieh


----------

